# Baby goat with impacted stool? can't urinate nor eliminate stools



## littlepinkcottage (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi. 
This is my first time to post. Thank you in advance for taking the time to read this.
I have a 5 day-old doeling (female kid), if I got the terms right!! I'm new at all of this.

Anyway, she had a little crusty stool on her this morning when we left but she appeared okay. When I checked her late tonight, she appears to have an impacted stool a couple of inches deep. She is not able to urinate. She tried 6 or 7 times, and could not. I put her in a warm bath to try and loosen things up, but it did not help. I'm concerned she will die if she cannot eliminate. There are no after-hours vets for goats where we live. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## currycomb1 (Apr 2, 2013)

.sounds like a warm soapy enema might be needed. is she a bottle baby, or nursing momma? what are you feeding her if a bottle baby. or you could possibly use a human baby enema. is she bloated looking in her belly area? also what breed of goat is she, size will determine how some treatments are done. good luck


----------



## littlepinkcottage (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi.
Thank you so much for the welcome. I have a praise report!
We had a long night. I tried giving her rear a warm bath and vaseline. Nothing worked. She was unable to urinate.She would squat and try over and over, but nothing would come out (even after the bath). I had no help, but I did turn to God. He had mercy, as she urinated twice this morning before I took her to the vet. That was a miracle b/c the vet said the crusty poop was plugging up both areas. The vet shaved her rear. There was no impaction. I'm so thankful. She is now doing both numbers quite well. I'm watching the mother to make sure she grooms her. She had been avoiding the grooming for some reason. My Great Pyr had been doing that job, but I moved him out because he was a little too rough with his huge paws. 

The vet said what you did about the enema, but I'm glad things cleared up without having to do that. She is a boer/kiko that is nursing with her mother. I don't know how/why this happened, other than the momma did not like grooming her. She would sniff the rear and act like it smelled bad! She did groom her right after I reunited them from the vet visit, so maybe she will do her job now. 

Thanks again for your comments. Have a great day!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 2, 2013)

littlepinkcottage said:
			
		

> Hi.
> Thank you so much for the welcome. I have a praise report!
> We had a long night. I tried giving her rear a warm bath and vaseline. Nothing worked. She was unable to urinate.She would squat and try over and over, but nothing would come out (even after the bath). I had no help, but I did turn to God. He had mercy, as she urinated twice this morning before I took her to the vet. That was a miracle b/c the vet said the crusty poop was plugging up both areas. The vet shaved her rear. There was no impaction. I'm so thankful. She is now doing both numbers quite well. I'm watching the mother to make sure she grooms her. She had been avoiding the grooming for some reason. My Great Pyr had been doing that job, but I moved him out because he was a little too rough with his huge paws.
> 
> ...


That's great.


----------



## currycomb1 (Apr 3, 2013)

glad to hear all is better now.


----------

